# need brushes?



## idigjars (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello All, 

 I see folks asking where to buy brushes to clean bottles with sometimes on here.  

 I saw this on ebay and so I'm just passing it along.  I think when you add shipping in the price is about $2.33 each.   I don't know if that's a good deal or not, just sharing.   Good luck finding and digging bottles for your collections.  Paul 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-15-piece-bottle-brush-assortment-set-Made-in-USA_W0QQitemZ140284232366QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item140284232366&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice , I bought a 9 piece set for $5 at the Harbour Freight store.  
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90631


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 24, 2008)

A friend  showed me some of the harbor freight brushes.The price is right but there were only a couple in the set I really liked.Still worth every penny.$2.00-$3.00 a brush is the normal going rate.The ebay set looks like a fair deal also.


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 24, 2008)

with the cheap brushes you sometimes have to cut off the tips back to where the bristles start or even better, bend the tip into a small loop. Keeps you from scratching bottle with the tips.


----------



## muddyfingers (Dec 16, 2008)

It may seem like alot to buy those off of e-bay, but I know the guy who sells those and it's a good deal for what your getting. I have bought a set from him have had them for about 2 years, they are still alive. My favorite one is the biggest black one, I cut the loop off of the end and stick it in my drill (man is that nice), works like a charm. Here is another link for some brushes and other goodies.http://wrinkles.cjb.net/ Hope my info helps someone with something!                                        Willy


----------



## muddyfingers (Dec 16, 2008)

Almost forgot buying fromthe link I put in the last post will save you a couple bucks, it's his supplier! I found that out to late. They both live in the same town I live in ( go figure)
                                                                    Willy


----------

